# Mitsubishi C-Series/Sony DVD, HDMI problem



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

I replaced my old plasma tv with a WD-73C8 and for some reason my Sony DVP-CX995V will only work via component cables. I have reset everything, changed cables, etc.

When I plug in the DVD player the TV pops up the "Auto Input Sensing" screen and allows me to setup the device. I select DVD and DVD or DVD2 and I just get a solid blue screen on the TV. I press INPUT and reselect HDMI-1, screen goes black for a second, and then comes back blue. The upper left corner shows the HDMI-1 but it never show a signal type underneath it, like the usual 480i, 480p...1080p, etc.

I have tried multiple cables and also HDMI-2 and 3. I have a PC that connects via HDMI and it works just fine on any HDMI port.

I set the DVD player to 16x9 and HDMI Auto, and nothing. 16x9 and 1080i, nothing. 16x9 and 720p, nothing. Component output works fine, but it only supports 480i or 480p, upscaling works only via HDMI and it worked fine on my old plasma.

I'm at a loss. What have I missed?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is your set HDCP compatible?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Is your set HDCP compatible?


Yes, it say's that it is.

HDMI

- supports copy protection (HDCP)
- supports category 2 HDMI 1.3
- HDMI inputs are SimplayHD certified
- supports CEC compatible devices


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

When you connect via HDMI and get the blue screen, do you get any audio? How about when you connect the player with no disc in it, do you get any sort of picture?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

eugovector said:


> When you connect via HDMI and get the blue screen, do you get any audio? How about when you connect the player with no disc in it, do you get any sort of picture?


I think I may have found the issue. My DVP-CX995V is a few years old and I came across a firmware update for it on the SONY website.

"esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-download.pl?upd_id=2824&mdl=DVPCX995V"

It addresses HDMI issues which may fix the problem with my new TV which supports x.v.Color.

" * Resolves an issue where certain televisions that support the new xvYCC color feature (x.v.Color™), may show no video and/or play no audio when connected to the DVD player using HDMI™ connections. This may occur with televisions manufactured by Sony or by other manufacturers.
NOTE: This issue occurs only when using the DVD player as the source device for the program being viewed on the television. Audio and video viewed from other sources, or via connections other than HDMI, are unaffected by this issue. This is an HDMI error found within the DVD player and is not a problem with the television’s HDMI connection.
* Improves playback compatibility with certain DVD discs."

Thanks much for the help. I cannot do the firmware update without the OEM remote, which quit working years ago, so I ordered a replacement and will try out this update.

I will post a follow-up once I find out, either way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I got the firmware upgraded with my universal remote and it fixed the problem.

The Sony 400-disc changer auto sets output to 1080i over the HDMI and works fine now. :jump:

Thanks for trying to help in the meantime.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A ha, thanks for letting me know. I will add "firmware" update to my arsenal of trouble shooting.

You just don't see too many firmware updates for standard DVD players though, in fact, I was just extolling the virtues of no-firmware-updates-needed in my last podcast. I'd better change my tune/issue a retraction.


----------

